# Atlas 65 Switches



## VGN310 (Mar 14, 2018)

I purchased 2 Atlas 65 switches to mount under my table. However, when I received them, they were apart in he box. Anyone have a diagram of how they go together? I can't find anything on the web and I'm not sure where everything goes.

Thanks

I figured it out, thanks.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

I did have some, but I never used them ... so I can't say how they went together... I sold them quite a while back ..


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Google "atlas 65 under table switch machine" I think there are some video's of how to use them.


----------

